# 2022 Hyatt Maintenance Fees



## echino

Property name: Hyatt Residence Club Dorado, Hacienda Del Mar, Puerto Rico: HYP
Unit size: 2br

Operating Fee $2,226.65
Reserves $350.00
Property Taxes $66.14
Club Dues $157.00
Assessment $0.00
Voluntary Arda Contribution: $0.00
Total $2,799.79

Due date: January 5, 2022

First year owning, cannot compare with 2021.


----------



## PerryKing

*Was much more last year (2021)   i.e.  $3463.92 for a 2 Bedroom unit ,  But was only $1400 in years prior to the Hurricanes. (except 2019 or 18 it was only about a one time $900 - but no one could use it that year ) 

The 2021:  $3463.92 includes a Special Assessments of around $1000,  that one  might say that I and others paid last year to make the property nice for myself,  and FUTURE NEW OWNERS,  plus around another  $1000 that pre hurricane  owners and new ones are paying out  for bad debt expense . 

  Sort of looks to me like we , the older prior owners  that held on, are subsidizing  (in a sense) all new and future owners.  How does that register with you ?   Perry*


----------



## GTLINZ

Property name: Hyatt Wild Oak Ranch
Unit size: 2br 

2022 Maintenance fee:  928.92
2022 Reserves:   292.19
2022 Property taxes:  148.10
2022 Club dues:  157.00
Voluntary Arda Contribution:  0.00

Total:  1526.21


----------



## jen.in.hi

Property name: Hyatt Piñon Point
Unit size: 2br 

2022 Maintenance fee: ?
2022 Reserves: ?
2022 Property taxes: ?
2022 Club dues: 157.00
Voluntary Arda Contribution: 0.00

Total: 1,355.23

Does anyone know where can I find the detailed dues broken down?


----------



## Sapper

jen.in.hi said:


> Property name: Hyatt Piñon Point
> Unit size: 2br
> 
> 2022 Maintenance fee: ?
> 2022 Reserves: ?
> 2022 Property taxes: ?
> 2022 Club dues: 157.00
> Voluntary Arda Contribution: 0.00
> 
> Total: 1,355.23
> 
> Does anyone know where can I find the detailed dues broken down?



They will mail it to you.


----------



## mjm1

jen.in.hi said:


> Property name: Hyatt Piñon Point
> Unit size: 2br
> 
> 2022 Maintenance fee: ?
> 2022 Reserves: ?
> 2022 Property taxes: ?
> 2022 Club dues: 157.00
> Voluntary Arda Contribution: 0.00
> 
> Total: 1,355.23
> 
> Does anyone know where can I find the detailed dues broken down?



Sign into your account, click on "My Account", click on "Contracts", scroll down to the bottom of the page and click on "View Details." Finally scroll down to "Maintenance Fee Statement" and the various line items will be reflected.

Best regards.

Mike


----------



## pacman777

Are the Club dues of $157 for each deed you own or do you get a break if you own multiple?


----------



## dmelcher13

No breaks. You pay for each and every one...


----------



## ocjohn

High Sierra Lodge HSL


11/01/21         01/03/22         2022 Maintenance Fees         $967.01         

11/01/21         01/03/22         2022 Reserves $373.26         

11/01/21         01/03/22         2022 Property Taxes   $90.89

11/01/21         01/03/22         2022 Club Dues           $157.00         

11/01/21         01/03/22         Voluntary Arda Contribution  $5.00



$1,593.16


----------



## dioxide45

ocjohn said:


> 11/01/21         01/03/22         2022 Maintenance Fees         $967.01
> 
> 11/01/21         01/03/22         2022 Reserves $373.26
> 
> 11/01/21         01/03/22         2022 Property Taxes   $90.89
> 
> 11/01/21         01/03/22         2022 Club Dues           $157.00
> 
> 11/01/21         01/03/22         Voluntary Arda Contribution  $5.00
> 
> 
> 
> $1,593.16


What resort?


----------



## ocjohn

dioxide45 said:


> What resort?


sorry added HSL to original post.


----------



## Sugarcubesea

2022  Property name: Hyatt Beach House  / Key West
Unit size: 2br

2022 Maintenance fee: 904.12
2022 Reserves: 384.09
2022 Property taxes: 28.44
2022 Club dues: 157.00
Voluntary Arda Contribution: 0.00

Total: 1,473.65


----------



## Sugarcubesea

@echino, do you know how I can get Hyatt Beach House to take off my $5.00 Arda, I sent in my money, and they show I still owe the $5.00, I wrote on my invoice minus $5.00 ARDA...Ugh, so frustrating


----------



## dannybaker

We own three two bedroom units at Welk Escondido and I believe in January 2022 these units will fall under Hyatt. Will we have to pay three separate club dues?


----------



## GTLINZ

Sugarcubesea said:


> @echino, do you know how I can get Hyatt Beach House to take off my $5.00 Arda, I sent in my money, and they show I still owe the $5.00, I wrote on my invoice minus $5.00 ARDA...Ugh, so frustrating



I had another post on this . I called and they rep explained that the $5 would eventually go away. But the most important part is that the logic to see if you are current on your MFs ignores if you have this balance - so it should not cause you any issue with reservations.


----------



## boraxo

HSL is up 5% over last year. This seems more than reasonable given the rate of inflation and specifically increased salaries for the maintenance, housekeeping etc. 

Interestingly I got a supplemental invoice after paying the original online. I guess the increase was not approved until after the system demanded payment from me to book next year.


----------



## Sugarcubesea

Sugarcubesea said:


> Property name: Hyatt Beach House  / Key West
> Unit size: 2br
> 
> 2022 Maintenance fee: 904.12
> 2022 Reserves: 384.09
> 2022 Property taxes: 28.44
> 2022 Club dues: 157.00
> Voluntary Arda Contribution: 0.00
> 
> Total: 1,473.65



I wanted to let everyone know that for 2022, I'm paying about $14.00 less for Hyatt Beach House  / Key West in MF's then I did in 2021...so I'm happy


----------



## Sugarcubesea

GTLINZ said:


> I had another post on this . I called and they rep explained that the $5 would eventually go away. But the most important part is that the logic to see if you are current on your MFs ignores if you have this balance - so it should not cause you any issue with reservations.



2 Years ago it took about 6 months to get that $5.00 issue resolved, this year thankfully after only the 3rd call I was able to get it resolved and my account online finally shows a zero balance due... thanks so much, I appreciate your help...


----------



## socaltimeshare

Hyatt Ka'anapali Beach
Unit Size: 2 Bedroom


2022 Maintenance Fees - Ts$1,099.83​2022 Reserves - Ts$231.05​2022 Hrc Dues - Maui$157.59​2022 Maintenance Fees - Condo$1,049.67​2022 Reserves - Condo$92.96​2022 Property Taxes - Condo$433.89​Voluntary Arda Contribution$5.00​Total:$3,069.99​

Change from last year:  $90.60 / 3.04%


----------



## Mer2501

GTLINZ said:


> Property name: Hyatt Wild Oak Ranch
> Unit size: 2br
> 
> 2022 Maintenance fee:  928.92
> 2022 Reserves:   292.19
> 2022 Property taxes:  148.10
> 2022 Club dues:  157.00
> Voluntary Arda Contribution:  0.00
> 
> Total:  1526.21


So, the maintenance fees does not include taxes and reserves? I am here now and went to a sales presentation. They quoted .95 cents per point. They stated that this has not gone up for years. Is this correct? How many points do you have?


----------



## GTLINZ

Mer2501 said:


> So, the maintenance fees does not include taxes and reserves? I am here now and went to a sales presentation. They quoted .95 cents per point. They stated that this has not gone up for years. Is this correct? How many points do you have?



Hyatt is ONLY selling the points program now. You pay per point instead of owning a deed and paying as such. The points program is an insanely horrible deal as you will spend tens of thousands of dollars and will have ZERO resale value.  Look up the threads here on TUG in this forum,

If somehow you have signed, look up instructions in this forum to rescind here on Tug while you can. You will get consistent advice on that if you look it up. And you have a very short window to do it.

If you are interested in Hyatt, you can buy a resale deeded unit on the open market for FAR less and have something of value.


----------



## dioxide45

GTLINZ said:


> If somehow you have signed, look up instructions in this forum to rescind here on Tug while you can. You will get consistent advice on that if you look it up. And you have a very short window to do it.


If someone has bought and wants to rescind, they need to look in their contract for instructions.


----------



## Sapper

Link to 2021 Maintenance Fee thread (in case anyone ever goes looking for it):








						Sticky - 2021 Hyatt Maintenance Fees
					

I would like to follow the format for posting maintenance fees like in the Hilton thread, where things are mostly uniform and then each post is linked in the initial post.  Please keep conversation out of this thread, maintenance fee info only.  Please post your 2021 maintenance fees like this...




					tugbbs.com


----------



## SBDawg

Property name: Hyatt Ka’anapali Beach: HKB
Unit size: 3 Bedroom

Operating Fee: $3,878.61
Replacement Reserve: $566.79
Property Taxes: $743.93
Club dues: $157.59
Total: $5346.32


----------



## jjking42

Hyatt Pinon Point 2 BR break down. Total 1347.33 including the club dues

11/01/21 01/03/222022 Maintenance Fees$851.01$0.00$851.0111/01/2101/03/222022 Reserves$274.42$0.00$274.4211/01/2101/03/222022 Property Taxes$64.90$0.00$64.9011/01/2101/03/222022 Club Dues$157.00$0.00$157.00


----------



## cafeirene

2022 for a 1 Bdrm Unit at Highlands Inn, Carmel Highlands. 

Property name: Hyatt Highlands Inn, Carmel: HYI,  labeling it as the statement does:
Unit size: 1 Bdrm Premier

2022 Maintenance Fee $ 1343.83
2022  Replacement Reserves  $ 394.64
2022 Property Taxes  $ 278.54
2022 Club Dues $ 157.00
Assessment $0
Arda contribution $5.00
2022 Total $2179.01

About a 7% increase over 2021

note invoice dated November 18, arrived yesterday, December 17.  No postmark.  
Delinquency Date 17 January 2022


----------



## Colorado Ski

Why aren't people including percentage increase from year before?


----------



## drbachrach

Do maintenance fees vary by unit within a resort?  In other words, could the fees for 2 bedroom units that are next to each other, be different?  If so, why is there a variance?  And how much is that variance, generally?


----------



## echino

drbachrach said:


> Do maintenance fees vary by unit within a resort?  In other words, could the fees for 2 bedroom units that are next to each other, be different?  If so, why is there a variance?  And how much is that variance, generally?



No variance between units, but there may be variance between weeks, due to property taxes.


----------



## sjsharkie

echino said:


> No variance between units, but there may be variance between weeks, due to property taxes.


Also between units in certain counties in CA where property tax is billed separately by the county based on valuation -- typically derived from the sales cost.

For non-Welk Hyatt properties, this could impact Highlands and Northstar though I don't own in those counties.

-ryan


----------



## lotus921v

GTLINZ said:


> Hyatt is ONLY selling the points program now. You pay per point instead of owning a deed and paying as such. The points program is an insanely horrible deal as you will spend tens of thousands of dollars and will have ZERO resale value.  Look up the threads here on TUG in this forum,
> 
> If somehow you have signed, look up instructions in this forum to rescind here on Tug while you can. You will get consistent advice on that if you look it up. And you have a very short window to do it.
> 
> If you are interested in Hyatt, you can buy a resale deeded unit on the open market for FAR less and have something of value.


Whats the threshold for ROFR?


----------



## ScoopKona

lotus921v said:


> Whats the threshold for ROFR?



"Depends."

Seriously, it depends on how desirable Marriott thinks the unit is. I suspect they're going to start snapping up Sunset Harbor units in order to quell the rebellion there. Any ski week will be ROFRed if it passes whatever threshold Marriot has in place. A bronze Coconut Plantation week? Not so much.


----------



## lotus921v

ScoopKona said:


> "Depends."
> 
> Seriously, it depends on how desirable Marriott thinks the unit is. I suspect they're going to start snapping up Sunset Harbor units in order to quell the rebellion there. Any ski week will be ROFRed if it passes whatever threshold Marriot has in place. A bronze Coconut Plantation week? Not so much.



If someone wants to gift one, they can’t get involved though right?  

I have a friend with 6 fractionated ownership weeks at one of the desirable lodges.  If he decides he can’t use them all, he may spin one or two off to me.


----------



## ScoopKona

lotus921v said:


> If someone wants to gift one, they can’t get involved though right?
> 
> I have a friend with 6 fractionated ownership weeks at one of the desirable lodges.  If he decides he can’t use them all, he may spin one or two off to me.



That answer is above my pay grade. When I worked for Hyatt, they didn't tell us their ROFR policies. And now that Hyatt no longer runs HRC, who knows? 

If it were me, I'd try to structure the deal that it looked expensive on paper -- that way if ROFR is exercised, at least your friend does well.


----------



## Sugarcubesea

Property name: Hyatt Beach House
Unit size: 2br

2023 Maintenance fee:             $1,025.04
2023 Reserves:                         $384.09
2023 Property taxes:                 $30.95
2023 Club dues:                        $157.00
2023 Special Reserve Fee:         $500.00

Voluntary Arda Contribution: 0.00

Total:   $ 2,097.08


----------



## AJCts411

Sunset Harbor 2023​Operating Fee $$1,298.56​Replacement Reserve $$410.00​Property Taxes $$31.97​Club Dues $$157.00​Assessment $$0.00​Total $$1,897.53​Percent Increase over 2021:8.01%​


----------



## socaltimeshare

I think the last two posts are in the wrong thread.  This thread is for 2022 assessments.  2023 should be posted here- https://tugbbs.com/forums/threads/2023-hyatt-maintenance-fees.344924/#post-2867752


----------



## Mongoose

dmelcher13 said:


> No breaks. You pay for each and every one...


I only pay once for both of my deeds.


----------

